# 2011 298Re For Sale (Tv Also - New Pricing)



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

2011 10th Anniversary 298RE fully equipped and campground ready for sale. Asking $19,500. TV also for sale: 2010 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ, 6.0 gas engine with under 33000 mi. All leather, equipped with rear air bags and bed storage drawers. Asking $32000 for truck. Both the trailer and truck are in excellent condition. See attached file.


----------



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

jimc said:


> 2011 10th Anniversary 298RE fully equipped and campground ready for sale. Asking $19,750. TV also for sale: 2010 Chevy Silverado 2500HD LTZ, 6.0 gas engine with under 33000 mi. All leather, equipped with rear air bags and bed storage drawers. Asking $32000 for truck. Both the trailer and truck are in excellent condition. See attached file.


New pricing posted 1-9-14.


----------

